# Norco Charger 650b or Boardman Pro Team 29er ? Born again Mtb needs help.



## SteCenturion (17 Jul 2015)

I have a yearning to do a bit of Mtb but at heart I am a roadie.

Having done precisely zero Mtb for about 20 years I just don't have the knowledge most of you will have.

I plan to use the cycle to work scheme once my road bike C2W has ended & will be looking at a 2015 model around September time.

Sorry, I can't do links on this phone I am posting from but would love to get the opinions of you hardened Mtb'ers.


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Jul 2015)

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/norco/charger-71-2015-mountain-bike-ec073455

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/mountain-bikes/boardman-mountain-bike-pro-hardtail-29er


----------



## SteCenturion (17 Jul 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/norco/charger-71-2015-mountain-bike-ec073455
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/mountain-bikes/boardman-mountain-bike-pro-hardtail-29er


Cheers for that mate.


----------



## Motozulu (17 Jul 2015)

What 'kind' of off roading though? fire road, light XC or more technical, singletrack type stuff?

Actually, forget it - just get one of these. Thank me later. (I've got one - it's a fecking fantastic hardtail)

http://shop.birdmtb.com/zero/zero-3-439.html


----------



## SteCenturion (18 Jul 2015)

Motozulu said:


> What 'kind' of off roading though? fire road, light XC or more technical, singletrack type stuff?
> 
> Actually, forget it - just get one of these. Thank me later. (I've got one - it's a fecking fantastic hardtail)
> 
> http://shop.birdmtb.com/zero/zero-3-439.html


Cheers, read about these in v jock thread & they look & sound to be a real nice bike.
Not sure they do C2W though & as I have no savings this would rule it out.

As for type of riding, mainly forest trail, natural trail & farm track with occasional smaller drop offs & root jumping *still a big kid*, plus we have a 4 yr old who when a little older can come on short woodland rides, Miss SC senior has a Mtb I bought her & my road bike is not obviously suitable.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Jul 2015)

SteCenturion said:


> Cheers, read about these in v jock thread & they look & sound to be a real nice bike.
> Not sure they do C2W though & as I have no savings this would rule it out.
> 
> As for type of riding, mainly forest trail, natural trail & farm track with occasional smaller drop offs & route jumping *still a big kid*, plus we have a 4 yr old who when a little older can come on short woodland rides, Miss SC senior has a Mtb I bought her & my road bike is not obviously suitable.



The Bird is a heavy duty hard tail, so not really required for 'forest trail, nature trail and farm track'.

'Occasional smaller drop offs' is a harder ask, but either of the two bikes in your OP ought to be able to handle those.

The Bird would be more future proof, handy if your interest in 'proper' mountain biking develops.

My Cannondale is a 29er, and like so many mountain bikes, is only used where a hybrid would do just as well.

The 29er tyres do roll nicely in those circumstances.


----------



## Motozulu (19 Jul 2015)

Can I just add though, for a 'heavy duty' HT it pedals and climbs like a dream - and despite what the Bird site says..it actually weighs in at less than 12kg!

For under a grand this bike is a no brainer - it'll do the lighter XC stuff at a breeze but if you ever get more into techie stuff well it absolutely eats up drops and jumps. Why limit yourself to an XC bike when you can get one that does both equally as well?

Oh, I got mine on the C2W scheme too...


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (19 Jul 2015)

I'd go with the Norco myself. No other reason than the wheel size and the fact that I nearly bought one. I'm sure they are both good bikes though and it really comes down to buyer preference. See if you can get a test ride on both and make a comparison. I think they will feel quite different but only you know which one is for you.


----------



## SteCenturion (23 Jul 2015)

I have been to Evans at The Chill Factor today & sat upon a Norco Charger 18.5" which felt fine but shop dude said looked small & maybe I need a 20", I am 6ft tall.
Having read the reviews on Evans site there are others my size & larger who have this size.

Anyway, I also sat on the 2015 Norco Fluid 7.1 which is full suss but more than twice the price, granted it had a higher spec too, this was a Large & again the guy says I am on the cusp of sizes Large to XL, again a reviewer of 6ft 2" bought the large & claims it to be perfect.

Now I am left slightly confused & uncertain of which way to go.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Jul 2015)

Im with motzulu too that is a tasty bird..you will love that @SteCenturion ..
on one might be worth a look too..45650 b


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Jul 2015)

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOO45650BX9/on-one-45650b-sram-x9-mountain-bike


----------



## SteCenturion (24 Jul 2015)

meta lon said:


> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOO45650BX9/on-one-45650b-sram-x9-mountain-bike


Nearly bought an On One XC carbon frame for a self build about a year ago but ummed & arrghed too long.
It was gorgeous & cheap too.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Jul 2015)

I built up a 26' 456 carbon and run it with the forks at 120mm..superb bike @SteCenturion

the wippet is the xc weapon tho


----------



## Motozulu (24 Jul 2015)

What meta says. if you are looking for the best bike (C2W friendly HT) then either the Bird Zero or the On One 456 are your kiddies. You seem to be muddying the waters a bit though now, as your original criteria has changed?

Again, I can only say (even if you are looking at a Full suss) get on the phone to Bird and arrange a test ride, the Aeris, their full suss bike is also getting rave reviews.


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2015)

Whatever you do, go ride yourself before buying. We wouldn't pay 100 sheets for a car without a test drive, so why many times that for a bike without cocking a leg over?

Don't get too excited about "rave reviews." Most of these are from people who've bought them - half couldn't tell a bad bike from an air conditioner, and the other half were riding an Apollo as their previous bike so itd be pretty difficult to be worse than that which they were riding previously.

Go see for yourself.


----------



## Motozulu (24 Jul 2015)

This is good advice.


----------



## Jeffro5 (24 Jul 2015)

Whyte 901 ain't to shabby. If your anywhere near swinley forest, there new hire fleet are whytes. They have the 2016 model to try. Slightly longer top tube with shorter stem.
Hire cost £15 for 2hours


----------



## Motozulu (26 Jul 2015)

Drago said:


> Don't get too excited about "rave reviews." Most of these are from people who've bought them - half couldn't tell a bad bike from an air conditioner, and the other half were riding an Apollo as their previous bike so itd be pretty difficult to be worse than that which they were riding previously.



Whilst I agree in general, the 'rave reviews' I am referring to are from professional bike testers. So, hardly in the 'arse from elbow' category


----------



## Motozulu (26 Jul 2015)

Are you 100% on it being a 29er? whatever, if you are going to spend a grand on a HT - there are much better out there than the Boardman or the Norco. They ain't bad, the pair, not bad bikes at all - but there are better, imho.


----------



## SteCenturion (26 Jul 2015)

Motozulu said:


> Are you 100% on it being a 29er? whatever, if you are going to spend a grand on a HT - there are much better out there than the Boardman or the Norco. They ain't bad, the pair, not bad bikes at all - but there are better, imho.


Hi @Motozulu 

The two bikes I listed initially are both hardtails, the Norco Charge is 650b & the Boardman a 29er.
I 'think' bit don't yet know I'll prefer 650b over 29, at least aesthetically I do.

Yesterday I spotted a thread that tipped me off onto a sale at Treads which finishes tonight/tomorrow & have seen a Kona Kahuna 29er that could be had for £725 & on interest free, but I would have to make my mind up like now, which I can't see happening.

In another development, all or any purchases might be 'Off' as I battle with my conscience, Miss SC Senior wants out of this house & to move next year, we will see how my conscience stands the test.


----------



## Motozulu (27 Jul 2015)

Good luck, I must have looked at a 100 bikes and took weeks before plumping for the Bird. It ain't easy - too much choice!


----------

